# sawdust storage building



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2014)

I could use some help with this. They are calling it S-1. 1,150 sq ft. 11' high concrete walls and then 9' wood walls on top of that. The roof is wood. one side is left open. Not sure how they are getting the sawdust in. The plans show a large funnel in the roof. 8' from a F-1 building (sawmill). Should this be in a high hazard group?

COMBUSTIBLE FIBERS. Readily ignitable and free-burning materials in a fibrous or shredded form, such as cocoa fiber, cloth, cotton, excelsior, hay, hemp, henequen, istle, jute, kapok, oakum, rags, sisal, Spanish moss, straw, tow, wastepaper, certain synthetic fibers or other like materials. This definition does not include densely packed baled cotton.

This does not say anything about sawdust.

I would apprciate any help on this.


----------



## ICE (May 21, 2014)

Is it fiber or dust?  Could be H2.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

Why are they storing sawdust?

Did you check chap 19 IFC for any sections that apply

http://publicecodes.cyberregs.com/icod/ifc/2009/icod_ifc_2009_19_par013.htm


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2014)

Only says sawdust storage building on plans. It's waste from the saw mill. I guess they store it untill it's get pick up.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2014)

Are these combustible fibers? wood is not in defintion. Not sure if it is dust.


----------



## ICE (May 21, 2014)

Here, the Fire Dept. determines if it is dust.  A sieve test tells the story.  As I recall it is a 120 micron sieve and if it passes through that, it is dust. I could be off by a mile's worth of microns.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

E102.1.5 Combustible dusts and powders. Finely divided solids which may be dispersed in air as a dust cloud: wood sawdust, plastics, coal, flour, powdered metals (few exceptions).


----------



## hlfireinspector (May 21, 2014)

See Chapter 28 IFC 2803.3 then Chapter 22 and IMC


----------



## Frank (May 21, 2014)

H-3 Combustible Fiber, Flammable Solid.  Subject to spontanious combustion if gets damp or green when sawn.

Worked that fire many times with piles at sawmills or mulch piles.

http://www.kdrv.com/sawdust-sets-fire-at-biomass/

http://www.rexburgstandardjournal.com/news/fire-threat-contained/article_bd1ca486-b147-11e2-8489-0019bb2963f4.html#axzz32MrdaAEJ


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks hlfireinspector.

2904.5 Storage of more than 1,000 cubic feet. Loose combustible fibers in quantities exceeding 1,000 cubic feet (28 m3) shall be stored in rooms enclosed with 2-hour fire-resistance-rated fire barriers, with openings protected by an approved opening protective assembly having a fire protection rating of 11/2 hours, and constructed in accordance with the International Building Code. The storage room shall be protected by an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1.

2904.6 Detached storage structure. A maximum of 2,500 cubic feet (70 m3) of loose combustible fibers shall be stored in a detached structure suitably located, with openings protected against entrance of sparks. The structure shall not be occupied for any other purpose.

I calculate this building can hold over 10,000 cubic feet of saw dust. Does 2904.6 mean that this cannot be done at all?


----------



## steveray (May 21, 2014)

Or try this one.....

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&frm=1&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CCYQtwIwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DbMtBMZsCNIw&ei=c-B8U53xKevNsQTFr4CYBg&usg=AFQjCNHR2x_97AJe20I6oR-l0N07-ZUlgQ&bvm=bv.67229260,d.cWc


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

Rick forgot what you do

Are you ahj or design


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2014)

plan reviewer mostly. Some inspections.


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

I think in your position would request a technical report from a fire protection engineer that you approve and they pay for


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 21, 2014)

Sawdust are not automatically "combustible fibers"  You need more info about the waste product being stored in this building. I agree an FPE is the best way to go

IBC

COMBUSTIBLE FIBERS. Readily ignitable and free-burning materials in a fibrous or shredded form, such as cocoa fiber, cloth, cotton, excelsior, hay, hemp, henequen, istle, jute, kapok, oakum, rags, sisal, Spanish moss, straw, tow, wastepaper, certain synthetic fibers or other like materials. This definition does not include densely packed baled cotton.

IFC

Chapter 29 Combustible Fibers. Chapter 29 establishes the requirements for storage and handling of combustible fibers, including animal, vegetable and synthetic fibers, whether woven into textiles, baled, packaged or loose. Operations involving combustible fibers are typically associated with salvage, paper milling, recycling, cloth manufacturing, carpet and textile mills and agricultural operations, among others.

IFC

COMBUSTIBLE FIBERS. Readily ignitable and free-burning materials in a fibrous or shredded form, such as cocoa fiber, cloth, cotton, excelsior, hay, hemp, henequen, istle, jute, kapok, oakum, rags, sisal, Spanish moss, straw, tow, wastepaper, certain synthetic fibers or other like materials. This definition does not include densely packed baled cotton.

IFC

Chapter 19 Lumber Yards and Woodworking Facilities. Provisions of this chapter are intended to prevent fires and explosions, facilitate fire control and reduce exposures to and from facilities storing, selling or processing wood and forest products, including sawdust, wood chips, shavings, bark mulch, shorts, finished planks, sheets, posts, poles, timber and raw logs and the hazard they represent once ignited. This chapter requires active and passive fire protection features to reduce on- and off-site exposures, limit fire size and development and facilitate fire fighting by employees and the fire service. As with other chapters of the International Fire Code , Section 1902 contains definitions applicable to the chapter contents.

The primary hazard associated with these operations is the abundance of materials and their ready ignitability. As with other chapters of the International Fire Code , Section 2902 contains definitions applicable to the chapter contents.

1903.3 Waste removal.

Sawmills, planning mills and other woodworking plants shall be equipped with a waste removal system that will collect and remove sawdust and shavings. Such systems shall be installed in accordance with Chapter 13 and the International Mechanical Code .

Exception: Manual waste removal when approved .

SECTION 1908

STORAGE AND PROCESSING OF WOOD CHIPS, HOGGED MATERIAL, FINES, COMPOST AND RAW PRODUCT ASSOCIATED WITH YARD WASTE AND RECYCLING FACILITIES

1908.1 General.

The storage and processing of wood chips, hogged materials, fines, compost and raw product produced from yard waste, debris and recycling facilities shall comply with Sections 1908.2 through 1908.10.

1908.2 Storage site.

Storage sites shall be level and on solid ground or other all-weather surface. Sites shall be thoroughly cleaned before transferring wood products to the site.

1908.3 Size of piles.

Piles shall not exceed 25 feet (7620 mm) in height, 150 feet (45 720 mm) in width and 250 feet (76 200 mm) in length.

Exception: The fire code official is authorized to allow the pile size to be increased when additional fire protection is provided in accordance with Chapter 9. The increase shall be based upon the capabilities of the system installed.

1908.4 Pile separation.

Piles shall be separated from adjacent piles by approved fire apparatus access roads.

1908.5 Combustible waste.

The storage, accumulation and handling of combustible materials and control of vegetation shall comply with Chapter 3.

1908.6 Static pile protection.

Static piles shall be monitored by an approved means to measure temperatures within the static piles. Internal pile temperatures shall be monitored and recorded weekly. Records shall be kept on file at the facility and made available for inspection. An operational plan indicating procedures and schedules for the inspection, monitoring and restricting of excessive internal temperatures in static piles shall be submitted to the fire code official for review and approval.

1908.7 Pile fire protection.

Automatic sprinkler protection shall be provided in conveyor tunnels and combustible enclosures that pass under a pile. Combustible conveyor systems and enclosed conveyor systems shall be equipped with an approved automatic sprinkler system .

1908.8 Fire extinguishers.

Portable fire extinguishers complying with Section 906 and with a minimum rating of 4-A:60-B:C shall be provided on all vehicles and equipment operating on piles and at all processing equipment.

1908.9 Material-handling equipment.

Approved material-handling equipment shall be available for moving wood chips, hogged material, wood fines and raw product during fire-fighting operations.

1908.10 Emergency plan.

The owner or operator shall develop a plan for monitoring, controlling and extinguishing spot fires and submit the plan to the fire code official for review and approval.


----------



## Rick18071 (May 21, 2014)

Thanks guys. I'm sending this:

A report shall be submitted to the building official identifying the maximum expected quantities of hazardous materials to be stored, used in a closed system and used in an open system, and subdivided to separately address hazardous material classification categories based on Tables 307.1(1) and 307.1(2). The methods of protection from such hazards, including but not limited to control areas, fire protection systems and Group H occupancies shall be indicated in the report and on the construction documents. The opinion and report shall be prepared by a qualified person, firm or corporation approved by the building official and provided without charge to the enforcing agency. [F] IBC 414.1.3


----------



## cda (May 21, 2014)

Fantastic

Work smart not hard


----------



## FM William Burns (May 21, 2014)

I side with requesting an FPE also


----------



## Frank (May 22, 2014)

Rick18071 said:
			
		

> Thanks hlfireinspector.2904.5 Storage of more than 1,000 cubic feet. Loose combustible fibers in quantities exceeding 1,000 cubic feet (28 m3) shall be stored in rooms enclosed with 2-hour fire-resistance-rated fire barriers, with openings protected by an approved opening protective assembly having a fire protection rating of 11/2 hours, and constructed in accordance with the International Building Code. The storage room shall be protected by an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.3.1.1.
> 
> 2904.6 Detached storage structure. A maximum of 2,500 cubic feet (70 m3) of loose combustible fibers shall be stored in a detached structure suitably located, with openings protected against entrance of sparks. The structure shall not be occupied for any other purpose.
> 
> I calculate this building can hold over 10,000 cubic feet of saw dust. Does 2904.6 mean that this cannot be done at all?


It can be done, the first limit is without going to H-3 use, The second is to allow for small detached sstructures without sprinklers.

Your proposed 1150 sq ft building could be built as an H-3 use 5B construction (unprotected wood) and suitable fire sprinkler protection, likely Extra Hazard Group I.


----------



## Insurance Engineer (May 22, 2014)

First go here to see if any testing has been done on saw dust

http://www.thebuildingcodeforum.com/forum/fire-links/8484-combustible-dust-kst-test-results.html

Once you click on the link, type in saw dust, go to the 2nd page, towards the bottom, it has a rating of St1 63, St 1 >0 and = 200 Weak explosion. So will it explode, yea kinda, but not too bad, still a concern. Agree time for a FPE involvement.


----------

